# my mum knitted this especially for me



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Aren't I lucky


----------



## cindy61 (Jul 31, 2012)

That's beautiful! Best Mom ever. You ARE lucky.


----------



## Judi44 (May 4, 2011)

Just beautiful you lucky girl


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! Lucky mom to have a daughter who appreciates such a gift.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

lucky lucky


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! That must have taken ages!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

and has she taught you how to do it for yourself??????? It is beautiful!


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! stunning, you lucky thing!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow I am speechless Love Love Love


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, a lot of work and a lot of love went into that i'm sure.


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

Love it, make sure you wash it right!!


----------



## perrie (May 22, 2011)

Devine. I have seen that pattern before. It s simply gorgeous. Yes you are very lucky and very special to have a mum that would spend so much time just for you


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Very beautiful! Lucky you!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutely divine, what a labor of love!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely, beautiful work


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness me gracious!!! This is fantastic you lucky you are. Your Mums work is beautiful.

So very special - thank you for sharing :thumbup: x10


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

It. ist so beautiful and so is your bed.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely! What an heirloom!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

It's gorgeous ! I'm just wondering how long did it take to complete such a project ! Outstanding job performed with love by your dear Mom ! Lucky you !


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

VERY lucky! What a great mom youve got! :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its lovely. You are so lucky to have a mum who can knit like this. It must have taken her a long time to create such a beautiful bedspread.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Where can we get this pattern? Do you know what it's called? Thank you


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! A lot of love and work went into it! So gorgeous..it will become an heirloom.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

You certainly are fortunate. I realize the work that went into this beautiful piece. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my! That's beautiful!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Lucky indeed! You can wrap Mom's love around you at the end of every day for years to come. Treasure it and treat it well. Mom put her love for you into every stitch!!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

How lucky you are to have such a wonderful Mum! The blanket is absolutely gorgeous. Love the pattern! Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

You are truly blessed. What a wonderful piece of knitting.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

A labour of love, beautiful


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Thankyou everyone so very very much for beautiful compliments. I will let my mum read them 
O will ask about the pattern and post. Thanks again. Maureen


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup: Luck you..


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

This is 1 of my WIPs. I made a pillow from this pattern 40+ yrs ago and then started doing it on a larger scale. It is my take along project, and since I don't take many long trips anymore, it hasn't seen the light of day for awhile ! It just may become my sit- under- a- tree- in- the- shade project this summer. Yours is beautiful and thanks for inspiring me.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh thank you. Reborn knitter . hope you finish your pillow. Hope to see pictures of it here. Thanks again for all much appreciated compliments


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Stunning, very special mom you have to make such a wonderful gift, and something to treasure for many years.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Stunning, very special mom you have to make such a wonderful gift, and something to treasure for many years.


Thank you. Yes she is...Maureen.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

A beautiful gift from your Mum.I knitted this same one a year or so ago,it is along project but the squares are knitted in four seperate peices and sewn together.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You are lucky, beautiful bedspread :thumbup:


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

amudaus said:


> A beautiful gift from your Mum.I knitted this same one a year or so ago,it is along project but the squares are knitted in four seperate peices and sewn together.


Thats right. A lot of sowing .stitching squares together. .


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

It is beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, you certainly are lucky, something I am sure will be treasured forever, and such beautifully knitted


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

just beautiful lucky you


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

knittinginma said:


> Where can we get this pattern? Do you know what it's called? Thank you


Hi the pattern is called Apple Leaf Pattern here it is in pdf


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful you are very lucky & have a very talented mum x


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

yes you are!! its beautiful


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi the bedspread is very nice, love the pattern so much.
I made few shawls but never a bedspread .
you must treasure it, so special made by your mum .cheers


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

A lot of love went into making that. It s beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that looks gorgegous


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love that pattern; the bedspread is so beautiful. Is that called the counterpane pattern?


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Verrrrry lucky!


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

What a fortunate and loved daughter you are. Such an heirloom. That is so much work! The blessing is that you realize just how fortunate you are and appreciate your mom.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucky You! It's beautiful ..


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

It is beautiful many years ago I made
A crib blanket for my grandson who
Is now 30 and a new father
His mother saved it don't have the pattern any more


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! What a great mum!!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

amazing!!! you're one lucky girl!!!


----------



## sheilaburke1010 (Jan 24, 2014)

You are loved. If every stitch was a thought of you, there is enough thoughts for two lifetimes.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

A work of art. Lucky you to have a talented Mom.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful and wonderful gift! You will have it to treasure always! You are blessed with a very special mom!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A real work of art! Enjoy!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

You sure are lucky! That is spectacular. Your mom is so very talented.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Lucky you! What a beautiful gift!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

How beautiful


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely. Moms are so great--I miss mine terribly.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That is gorgeous! My great-aunt had one just like it that she gave me. I had it stretched on a frame and had it hung on the wall above my bed for many years.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

You are blessed! It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

That is beautiful. Nice to see a child who appreciates their mother's hard work.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

God bless your mum's hands!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

What a beautiful treasure! You know your mom loves you.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

An heirloom for sure! Can it be entered in any contests? Jan


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Your Mum loves you!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

All I can is wow and double wow wow!!!!! You have a wonderful mother.


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

wow...incredible


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! What a MOM...and what an heirloom! HUGS...GG


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

You sure are lucky. It's absolutely lovely. Nice workmanship and heirloom quality.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

that's gorgeous - you are very lucky to have someone who loves so much to make such a beautiful gift. enjoy and kuddos to your Mother on such a lovely knit job.

shelia
nc


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful spread, wonderful Mom!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes! What a Mum! Lovely work. You must be an awesome child.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful work of art made of love.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

What a beautiful quilt! Yes, you are lucky.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

How beautiful and you are so lucky


----------



## Shugntx (Oct 20, 2012)

This is a pattern that is very dear to me also. My mother knitted a large afghan for me, 4 grandchildren and two great ghrandchildren. They are all treasured. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Gorgeous! Enjoy and treasure it


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup: Lucky Daughter to have such a Mom. Lucky Mom to have a Daughter who appreciates the love and work that went into such a beautiful heirloom.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes indeed you are! How beautiful!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

What a special thing your mom did for you.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow - just beautiful detailed work! What a treasure to enjoy and keep forever!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

lots of love there


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful, what a wonderful Mom


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG can I be your sister? hahaha beauuuutiful!


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

I know that pattern well. I have a bedspread exactly the same knitted in raw tussah silk by mother. She had it on her bed, after she died it now resides on one of our guest beds, It's lovely.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Really lovely! Great Mom!!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

WOW! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW - beautiful!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

You are one special kind of daughter to get that kind of beautiful blanket. I have made this pattern several times and it always comes out beautifully. I just don't like sewing the pieces together to make the square and then sewing the squares together to make the blanket. have always made a crib size blanket (less sewing!).... I know this gift was made with lots of love and you will feel her love every time you snuggle up in it!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## enjoycrafts (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW! How blessed you are to have a talented, loving mother.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Magnificent! And that goes for your Mum as well.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful and very special. Enjoy it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! congratulations to you for being the recipient for such a spectacular gift!!! Your mom must REALLY love you


----------



## Dena Behrns (Jun 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

yes, you are lucky and loved.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

That is gorgeous. You are a lucky lady to have a Mom so special.


----------



## cooker (Apr 19, 2013)

Lovely!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

that is so gorgeous love it


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

The Lily pad pattern- I have wanted to do it for years! What a beautiful gift from your Mom.


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

WOW I have always wanted to make that one. I'm thinking of making the baby blanket like that one (smaller squares) to start out with. Lucky You! So talented!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Wonderful


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's beautiful and so nice that you appreciate your Mom and all her hard work!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

That's really gorgeous! You have one awesome Momma!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Really beautiful, will become an heirloom.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just beautiful i would be afraid to use it x


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, you are lucky! What a lot of work, beautiful knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful, I know you will treasure it - and your mum - forever!!!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful. That's my go-to baby blanket pattern. Never thought of making it bigger.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I am familiar with this pattern and always loved it, however, I have never seen it done in all white! It is exquisite! Gorgeous! Looks like an heirloom! Beautiful job.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think your mother loves you a lot!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes you are, what a treasure..........your Mum and the beautiful blanket.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

That is beautiful - it must have taken her a long time to make it. A lovely keepsake for you.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

You are such a lucky daughter :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mosmith said:


> Aren't I lucky


Beautiful!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such a beautiful hand knitted gift from your mum!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

cindy61 said:


> That's beautiful! Best Mom ever. You ARE lucky.


I agree
 :thumbup:


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow. She is great and good for you


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow how beautiful and what a wonderful treasure to keep from your mother, she really must love you heaps.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

cindy61 said:


> That's beautiful! Best Mom ever. You ARE lucky.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: JEALOUS, HERE!!


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous, Lucky Daughter.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful! I know how much work went into that, as I made a pink/black one for my mother many years ago...you are one lucky lady, and I hope you get much pleasure from it.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful. How long did it take here?


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just beautiful. I'm envious! Enjoy!


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

you are loved....


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

You are very lucky! It is so beautiful! Such a peaceful look and the love just shines through!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Beautifully made! You are one lucky lady!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I should say you ARE very lucky!!! What a gorgeous spread and the pattern is so intricate to work---gorgeous!!! Very lucky girl!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

BEAUUUUtiful. Mom sure is talented.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, that is just soooooo beautiful! You are a lucky girl to have that beautiful gift from your Mom. May you treasure it always.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Exquisite.


----------



## QUILTNNUT (Oct 31, 2013)

WOW that is beautiful. I would love to make one for my bed someday,


----------



## Cams Gram (Feb 19, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Exquisite. A beautiful heirloom. :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes indeed, you are lucky-and blessed to have such a loving, giving mother! Enjoy!


----------



## bltime (Feb 16, 2011)

Will she adopt me?


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

You are blessed by your mum!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lovely Mum, it must have taken her weeks to make it, you are very lucky.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes you are lucky ... that's very beautiful!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

you are very lucky. The bedspread is gorgeous.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That is so beautiful!!! I would say you are very blessed!!!! I'm sure you will cherish it and treat her with the Love that is reflected in this special gift. Yes, you are very blessed in deed.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Amazing . Made with love and every time you look at it you feel it. Lucky lucky you


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifull :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

I knitted this pattern many years ago, and I posted it on knitting paradise forum. Last year, a lady asked me for the pattern, gee "wonder if she was your mom? "
She did a good job' take care of it, it's priceless...


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

yes, you are lucky. It is beautiful


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm thinking best mom EVER!!!!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beautiful and more so because your Mo made it especially for you.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, you are a lucky girl.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

mosmith said:


> Aren't I lucky


yes you are very very lucky wish I could make one for my grandson by sept.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> yes you are very very lucky wish I could make one for my grandson by sept.


I am sure you could do that, if you start knitting NOW!! Go on, give it a try - you'll never know, if you don't try!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm speechless! Your mother is a perfect knitter!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

A very special gift from a very special mom... Use t well...


----------



## alisonburd (Apr 14, 2013)

Just for the record. I made a cot blanket not so long ago and each little square that makes up the big square takes about 40 minutes and there were 80 small squares . Have just started another one for a friends baby.. Definitely a labour of love


----------



## Sunshine Knitter (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! My sweet mother crocheted a bedspread for me with thread....worked on it for about 3 years. She is in heaven now, and it is my precious treasure.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful gift. Wow!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You must be very special in your Mother eyes. 
What beautiful workmanship and time that must have gone into this spread.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW! It is beautiful. Your mum obviously loves you very much!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it is gorgeous
Your mom is great


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Just beautiful and im sure she appreciates that you love her work and will use what she has put so much love and effort into, sadly not all of us get the same appreciation and regard for our efforts.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Want a gift ! Made with love . Looks stunning !


----------



## SAND C (Dec 1, 2013)

No jumping on the bed.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## flamingfountain (Jan 5, 2014)

It's beautiful. Compliments your room.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful. Your Mom is very talented.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

You are special to have such a loving mum  Be sure you show your appreciation of her. :thumbup: That's a beautiful spread.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I have seen this pattern around for as long as I have been knitting - over 40 years - and I have never stopped loving it.

It can be made as big or small as you like and it is often used for pram covers.

Your mother's work is beautiful.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Labor of love..... SUPERB!


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Going to try to post PATTERN


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

So happy for my mum there's been such interest and compliments .Thank you all.this is the name of pattern...princess pram cover.stitch needlecraft and home .feature magazine. January 1951.hope this helps.if anyone needs any help in requiring this .pm me


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Yup, lucky and loved.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I made this pattern for my eldest sons pram cover he is now 61yrs I love the cover you mum knitted for you


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely, well I hope you enjoy this everyday and remember the love that you share.


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

You sure are lucky, it is beautiful. How long did it take?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow!!! that is stunning. Yes I'd say you are very lucky to have such a lovely mum!!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

How beautiful and how lucky you are.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

You are very lucky! Beautiful!!


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

phylled1 said:


> I made this pattern for my eldest sons pram cover he is now 61yrs I love the cover you mum knitted for you


Thank you. I love it to


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Im not sure how long.she did other projects in between. She knits Shetland shawl s which she donations to charity. But she liked doing this and was eager to finish


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

It's amazing. What a treasure--both the spread and your mum! Lucky, lucky you!!!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, you are lucky. Exquisite.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful,


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

mosmith said:


> Aren't I lucky


Sure are! and blessed!


----------



## Martini dunne (Dec 13, 2013)

I love this blanket,it's amazing,wish I could have it,your one lucky thing


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

What a treasure to remember your mother by!


----------

